# State Police Ambulance



## Guest (Mar 5, 2007)

I recently saw a picture of the Massachusetts State Police Ambulance on the New England Fire News website. Just curious where this operates, and what it is used for. Unfortunately I can't attach the picture to the post, nor can I make a link because I am new, but the address is nefirenews.org/misc/MSPAmbulance.jpg.


----------



## misconceived (Jun 18, 2006)

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20577


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

it's for the academy in case any of the fatties pass out during PT


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Its for Academy use only. Don't worry your not going to see MSP Troopers all getting take home ambulances.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

rg1283 said:


> Its for Academy use only. Don't worry your not going to see MSP Troopers all getting take home ambulances.


Damn... I even made room in my garage. :razz:


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2007)

This is completely unacceptable. I say that Fallon Ambulance should go and get an armored personnel carrier, to even things out.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2007)

With Val behind the wheel they need a damned M1Abrahms for a rig........


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2007)

Sniper said:


> With Val behind the wheel they need a damned M1Abrahms for a rig........


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Damn...Rox really knocked the shit outta that bus.


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

i herd that mspdvldog is going to be patrolling the academy campus in this


----------

